# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Μοναξιά

## OuraniaK

Είναι πάρα πολλά που με έκαναν να καταλήξω ως εδώ και δεν ξέρω ούτε από που να αρχίσω ούτε αν έχει νόημα να τα πω όλα. Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι τι κάνω λάθος και καταλήγω μόνη. Κάποτε ήμουν υπέρ κοινωνική, μιλούσα σε άγνωστους, μου ήταν εύκολο να μιλάω γενικά με τους ανθρώπους, σε μεγάλους κύκλους. Πλέον δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τους ανθρώπους μέσα σε παρέες, αποδείχθηκε πως αν δεν κάνω εγώ το βήμα κανένας δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί να μου μιλήσει. Και είμαι άνθρωπος που δίνω χρόνο από τον χρόνο μου και την ενέργεια μου για να ασχοληθώ μαζί τους. Αλλά είδα ποσο εύκολο ήταν για αυτούς να είμαι δεύτερη επιλογή, πως καταβαθος ο μόνος λόγος που όταν έπαιρναν την απόφαση να μου μιλήσουν απλά κάτι ήθελαν, ή την βοήθεια μου ή την παρέα μου όταν δεν είχαν παρέα, όχι γιατί περνάνε ωραία μαζί μου και ενδιαφέρονται για εμένα. Και κουράστηκα να κάνω τον καραγκιόζη για να διασκεδάζουν, να είμαι εκεί για αυτούς και ποτέ κανείς για εμένα, να ενδιαφέρομαι αν είναι καλά, και κανένας να μην νοιάζεται για εμένα. Και έκανα τις προσπάθειες μου να συνδεθώ με ανθρώπους πολλές φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια και απέτυχα. Πλέον δεν βγαίνω έξω και δεν έχω επαφή σχεδόν με κανέναν. Πιο παλιά δεν με πείραζε να είμαι μόνη. Τώρα όμως με πνίγει και δεν έχω το κουράγιο για τίποτα.

----------


## broken heart 1985

Δεν ξέρω την ηλικία σου, αν θέλεις να την αναφέρεις. Με τη πάροδο του χρόνου και γενικώς όσο μεγαλώνουμε, ''βαραίνουμε'' κατά κάποιον τρόπο. Προσωπικά είμαι εσωστρεφής άνθρωπος, είμαι αρκετά πληγωμένη σε όλους τους τομείς και νιώθω έντονα τη μοναξιά. Οι σχέσεις είναι δύσκολες, είτε φιλικές είτε ερωτικές γιατί πλέον σπανίζει η λέξη άνθρωπος με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως.

----------


## OuraniaK

συμφωνώ ότι μεγαλώνοντας βαραίνεις...αλλα 23 είμαι ακόμα και αυτό άρχισε να γίνεται από τα 18 μου που έπρεπε να φύγω από την πόλη που έμενα , από τότε δεν είχαν λόγο να επικοινωνούν μαζί μου γιατί δεν ήμουν εύκαιρη στο να βγούμε. Όταν αναζήτησα νέες παρέες στην καινούργια πόλη , έδινα τον χρόνο μου, έβαζα στην άκρη την κούραση μου και τις υποχρεώσεις μου για να βγω για ένα καφέ, και τελικά αυτοί δεν θυσιαζαν ποτέ και τίποτα για εμένα. Και δεν ξέρω αν εγώ είμαι υπερβολική που περιμένω το ίδιο να κάνουν και οι άλλοι για εμένα. Ή τελικά είμαι εντελώς αδιάφορη, βαρετή, κουραστική....

----------


## broken heart 1985

> συμφωνώ ότι μεγαλώνοντας βαραίνεις...αλλα 23 είμαι ακόμα και αυτό άρχισε να γίνεται από τα 18 μου που έπρεπε να φύγω από την πόλη που έμενα , από τότε δεν είχαν λόγο να επικοινωνούν μαζί μου γιατί δεν ήμουν εύκαιρη στο να βγούμε. Όταν αναζήτησα νέες παρέες στην καινούργια πόλη , έδινα τον χρόνο μου, έβαζα στην άκρη την κούραση μου και τις υποχρεώσεις μου για να βγω για ένα καφέ, και τελικά αυτοί δεν θυσιαζαν ποτέ και τίποτα για εμένα. Και δεν ξέρω αν εγώ είμαι υπερβολική που περιμένω το ίδιο να κάνουν και οι άλλοι για εμένα. Ή τελικά είμαι εντελώς αδιάφορη, βαρετή, κουραστική....


Βρε συ Ουρανία είσαι 10 χρόνια μικρότερή μου και απελπίζεσαι μέσα στα φρέσκα σου νιάτα. Η μοναξιά θα μου πεις πως δεν έχει ηλικία και δυσκολεύει κάποιον περισσότερο όταν ξαφνικά έρχεται αντιμέτωπος με μια κατάσταση που δεν έχει ξαναζήσει. Να σου πω και γω την αλήθεια έχω σταθεί σε πολλούς ανθρώπους και έχω βοηθήσει και τώρα κάνουν πως δεν με ξέρουν. Το ίδιο κάνω και γω και σε χειρότερο βαθμό κιόλας. Έχω διώξει από κοντά μου ανθρώπους τοξικούς και ας είναι συγγενείς. Αποδείχτηκαν ψεύτικοι και υποκριτές που κάναν άλλα πίσω από το αγγελικό τους πρόσωπο. Είμαι 33 και είμαι μοναχική από μικρό παιδί, ελάχιστες φιλίες που μετά χαθήκαν μεγαλώνοντας. Πιστή μου φίλη η μητέρα μου και στη καρδιά ο μπαμπάς μου γιατί τον έχασα φέτος. Πληγώθηκα από τον άνθρωπο που πίστεψα και αγάπησα και τα έδωσα όλα. Ξέρεις πως νιώθω τώρα; Δεν εμπιστεύομαι εύκολα και κανέναν. Σκέφτομαι από τη στιγμή που με πλήγωσε ο σύντροφός μου που εμπιστευόμουν και ήταν τα πάντα, τι θα κάνουν οι άλλοι; Πίστη σε μένα φυσικά έχω. Δεν θέλω όμως να τσουβαλιάζω ανθρώπους. Υπάρχουν και σωστοί και ειλικρινείς σε αυτή τη γη. Είσαι μικρή ακόμα, θα δεις και θα ζήσεις πολλά. Να μην είσαι τόσο δοτική γιατί σε έχουν δεδομένη μετά. Μάθε να ξεχωρίζεις ποιοι αξίζουν και ποιοι όχι. Οι πιο πολλοί θέλουν να παίρνουν και όχι να δίνουν, αλλά δεν πάει έτσι η ιστορία.

----------


## Lizakirg

Ειμαι 22 χρονων και μολις τελειωσα τις σπουδες μου οποτε αναγκαστηκα να γυρισω στην πολη οπου καταγομαι. Νιωθω τεραστια μοναξια δεν εχω φιλους εδω ή οσους εχω εχουν φυγει.. για σχεση να μην το συζηταμε καν.. Νιωθω απαισια και εχω απογοητευτει πληρως απ ολους και ολα.. ειμαι μοναχοπαιδι και αυτο κανει τα πραγματα χειροτερα..

----------


## geodim

> συμφωνώ ότι μεγαλώνοντας βαραίνεις...αλλα 23 είμαι ακόμα και αυτό άρχισε να γίνεται από τα 18 μου που έπρεπε να φύγω από την πόλη που έμενα , από τότε δεν είχαν λόγο να επικοινωνούν μαζί μου γιατί δεν ήμουν εύκαιρη στο να βγούμε. Όταν αναζήτησα νέες παρέες στην καινούργια πόλη , έδινα τον χρόνο μου, έβαζα στην άκρη την κούραση μου και τις υποχρεώσεις μου για να βγω για ένα καφέ, και τελικά αυτοί δεν θυσιαζαν ποτέ και τίποτα για εμένα. Και δεν ξέρω αν εγώ είμαι υπερβολική που περιμένω το ίδιο να κάνουν και οι άλλοι για εμένα. Ή τελικά είμαι εντελώς αδιάφορη, βαρετή, κουραστική....


Δώσε ότι νομίζεις αλλά φρόντισε να παίρνεις κιόλας. Όλοι είμαστε άνθρωποι και θέλουμε και να δίνουμε και να παίρνουμε. Οπότε ανοίξου , γνώρισε κόσμο και δες αν με κάποιον/α ταιριάζεις περισσότερο. Με αυτά τα άτομα προσπάθησε να χτίσεις κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό. Ζήτα τη βοήθειά τους για κάτι που ίσως μπορείς να κάνεις και μόνη σου. Πρότεινε κάποια δραστηριότητα ομαδική. Συζήτα και τα δικά σου θέματα όχι μόνο τα δικά τους. Η διαδικασία να κάνεις με κάποιον κάτι είναι που θα σε δέσει μαζί του και αυτόν μαζί σου. Το ξέρω οτι ακούγεται σαν να κάνεις "τεστ", αλλά καμιά φορά χρειάζεται να τεστάρεις ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις.

----------


## stefamw

Ταυτιζομαι αρκετα με το ποστ σου Ουρανια, εγω απο την αλλη ειχα κοινωνικη φοβια απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι, αλλα αυτο που ανεφερες με τους ανθρωπους απο τα 17 μου (26 τωρα) και μετα ηταν η θλιβερη πραγματικοτητα. 

Γενικα στις μερες μας ως επι τω πλειστων δεν υπαρχουν φιλιες, αλλα παρεες αναλογα με τα στανταρ του καθενος. Ολοι απλα θελουνε ατομα για να βγαινουν εξω, να ειναι διαθεσιμοι να τους βγαζουνε φωτογραφια οποτε θελουν ετσι ωστε να ανεβει το ποστ στα social media και απο κει και περα αν βρεθεις σε αναγκη ή θελεις για παραδειγμα να βγεις εξω την ταδε στιγμη ενω αυτοι εχουν κανονισει με καποιον που αυτοι θεωρουν πιο ενδιαφερον, τοτε σε αγνοουν. 

Εχω περασει απο αυτη την κατασταση πριν 2-3 χρονια, οποτε απομακρυνθηκα απο τη μια και μοναδικη παρεα που ειχα και απο τοτε ξεκινησε η μοναχικη ζωη. Απο τη μια ενιωσα πολυ καλυτερα γιατι τελειωσα με το να χαραμιζω το χρονο μου σε ατομα που με ηθελαν οπως το ειπες και συ μονο οταν δεν ειχαν παρεα αλλα απο την αλλη το να μην εχεις δουλεια, παρεα ή γενικα τιποτα να ασχοληθεις ειναι ενας δρομος που σε οδηγει με μαθηματικη ακριβεια στην καταθλιψη.

Δεδομενου οτι ζω σε χωριο διπλα σε επαρχια ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο να κανεις αλλες παρεες οποτε η μονη παρεα μου ειναι ο εαυτος μου (σχεση δεν υπαρχει). Δε νομιζω οτι εχεις κοινωνικη φοβια σωστα ?, αλλα θα μπορουσε να εξελιχθει γιατι η κοινωνικοποιηση ειναι οπως η γυμναστικη, απαξ και την αφησεις για μεγαλο διαστημα σε αφηνει και αυτη και εχεις πολυ δρομο μπροστα σου μετα οταν ξαναβρεθεις σε νεες κοινωνικες προκλησεις.

Πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως θα συνεχισω ετσι, εχω χασει το ενδιαφερον μου για τα παντα. Και δουλεια προσπαθησα να βρω και αλλες παρεες, αλλα δεν. Στις πολυ μαυρες μερες μου με κρατανε ορθιο φαρμακα που παιρνω ποτε ποτε αλλα μεχρι ποτε ?




> Ειμαι 22 χρονων και μολις τελειωσα τις σπουδες μου οποτε αναγκαστηκα να γυρισω στην πολη οπου καταγομαι. Νιωθω τεραστια μοναξια δεν εχω φιλους εδω ή οσους εχω εχουν φυγει.. για σχεση να μην το συζηταμε καν.. Νιωθω απαισια και εχω απογοητευτει πληρως απ ολους και ολα.. ειμαι μοναχοπαιδι και αυτο κανει τα πραγματα χειροτερα..


Αρκετα συχνο φαινομενο, προσφατα μιλουσα με μια κοπελα που γυρισε απο σπουδες και ολες οι παρεες που ειχε πριν πλεον ηταν ανυπαρκτες, οποτε ηταν στην ιδια κατασταση μαζι μου, παρεες μηδεν. Αυτο συμβαινει για τους λογους που ειπα και παραπανω, αλλα ματια που δεν βλεπονται...γρηγορα λισμονουνται λενε. Ποσο μαλλον οταν καποιος κανει παρεα μαζι σου γιατι εχει καποιο ωφελος απ αυτο.

----------


## Lizakirg

> Ταυτιζομαι αρκετα με το ποστ σου Ουρανια, εγω απο την αλλη ειχα κοινωνικη φοβια απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι, αλλα αυτο που ανεφερες με τους ανθρωπους απο τα 17 μου (26 τωρα) και μετα ηταν η θλιβερη πραγματικοτητα. 
> 
> Γενικα στις μερες μας ως επι τω πλειστων δεν υπαρχουν φιλιες, αλλα παρεες αναλογα με τα στανταρ του καθενος. Ολοι απλα θελουνε ατομα για να βγαινουν εξω, να ειναι διαθεσιμοι να τους βγαζουνε φωτογραφια οποτε θελουν ετσι ωστε να ανεβει το ποστ στα social media και απο κει και περα αν βρεθεις σε αναγκη ή θελεις για παραδειγμα να βγεις εξω την ταδε στιγμη ενω αυτοι εχουν κανονισει με καποιον που αυτοι θεωρουν πιο ενδιαφερον, τοτε σε αγνοουν. 
> 
> Εχω περασει απο αυτη την κατασταση πριν 2-3 χρονια, οποτε απομακρυνθηκα απο τη μια και μοναδικη παρεα που ειχα και απο τοτε ξεκινησε η μοναχικη ζωη. Απο τη μια ενιωσα πολυ καλυτερα γιατι τελειωσα με το να χαραμιζω το χρονο μου σε ατομα που με ηθελαν οπως το ειπες και συ μονο οταν δεν ειχαν παρεα αλλα απο την αλλη το να μην εχεις δουλεια, παρεα ή γενικα τιποτα να ασχοληθεις ειναι ενας δρομος που σε οδηγει με μαθηματικη ακριβεια στην καταθλιψη.
> 
> Δεδομενου οτι ζω σε χωριο διπλα σε επαρχια ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο να κανεις αλλες παρεες οποτε η μονη παρεα μου ειναι ο εαυτος μου (σχεση δεν υπαρχει). Δε νομιζω οτι εχεις κοινωνικη φοβια σωστα ?, αλλα θα μπορουσε να εξελιχθει γιατι η κοινωνικοποιηση ειναι οπως η γυμναστικη, απαξ και την αφησεις για μεγαλο διαστημα σε αφηνει και αυτη και εχεις πολυ δρομο μπροστα σου μετα οταν ξαναβρεθεις σε νεες κοινωνικες προκλησεις.
> 
> Πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως θα συνεχισω ετσι, εχω χασει το ενδιαφερον μου για τα παντα. Και δουλεια προσπαθησα να βρω και αλλες παρεες, αλλα δεν. Στις πολυ μαυρες μερες μου με κρατανε ορθιο φαρμακα που παιρνω ποτε ποτε αλλα μεχρι ποτε ?
> ...


τελειωσα μια εξαιρετικα καλη σχολη που παρολο την κριση επιβιωνει.. σιγουρα μου ανοιγονται νεοι δρομοι.. το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα προσπαθησω να φυγω για τα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα.. προσφατα προσπαθησα να μπω σε μια σχεση , η οποια απετυχε ,στην περιοχη που σπουδαζα και αυτο με κανει να νιωθω ακομα πιο πληγωμενη και να νιωθω πιο μονη απ ποτε και να εχω εντονο αγχος για το τι θα κανω απ δω και εμπρος.. ηδη νιωθω οτι το αγχος αυτο εχει αρχισει και σωματοποιειται.. Να αναφερω οτι ναι μεν ως μοναχοπαιδι ειχα πλεονεκτηματα αλλα τα τελευταια χρονια εχω περασει αρκετα οικογενειακα προβληματα.. δεν ξερω αν περναω καταθλιψη.. απλα σιγουρα νιωθω πληγωμενη και απογοητευμενη μαζι.. ισως και μοναξια πολλες φορες..

----------


## Delmember031219

Ουρανία, θα σου πω πως δεν έχεις άδικο σε αυτά που λες. Μεγάλο ποσοστό ανθρώπων είναι καθάρματα και δεν αξίζουν. Γιαυτό βλέπουμε όλες αυτές τις συμπεριφορές γύρω μας. Δεν είσαι ο μόνος άνθρωπος που αισθάνεται έτσι. Εδώ πας να κάνεις κάτι καλό, να βοηθήσεις και βγαίνεις και κακός από πάνω.

----------


## Sonia

Θα πω πως τα βλέπω εγώ τα πράγματα. Ταινίες, social media κτλ προβάλουν μία εικόνα ότι όλοι έχουν τις τζαμάτες παρέες και πολλούς καλούς φίλους που στέκονται δίπλα του από τα παιδικά τους χρόνια μέχρι τα γεράματα. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι όταν στην πραγματική ζωή τα πράγματα να είναι αλλιώς να θεωρούν μερικοί ότι είναι η εξαίρεση του κανόνα και να επιδιώκουν να κάνουν φιλίες με το ζόρι ακόμα κι αν δεν βρίσκουν ανταπόκριση. Με αποτέλεσμα κάποια στιγμή να απογοητευτούν εντελώς και να φτάσουν στο άλλο άκρο και να κάνουν σκέψεις ότι όλοι είναι σάπιοι, φιλία δεν υπάρχει κτλ. Η αλήθεια σε όλα τα πράγματα είναι κάπου στην μέση. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα παλιά χρόνια συχνά οι άνθρωποι μένανε στον τόπο που μεγάλωσαν, είχαν λίγο-πολύ τους ίδιους κύκλους, τις ίδιες εμπειρίες, τα ίδια ερεθίσματα. Άρα αν ταιριάζανε με κάποιον και παραμέναν στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος και στο ίδιο περιβάλλον, η φιλία ήταν πιο πιθανό να κρατήσει, έστω και με κάποιες διακυμάνσεις. Σήμερα που οι άνθρωποι βρίσκονται σε μεγαλύτερη κινητικότητα, στην πορεία της ζωής τους μπορεί να ζήσουν πολλές αλλαγές είτε περιβάλλοντος, είτε ψυχοσύνθεσης, είτε κοσμοθεωρίας, οι φιλίες και οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις γενικότερα μπορεί να γίνουν πιο πολύπλοκες. Καμια φορά τυχαίνει ή βοηθάνε οι συνθήκες και κάποιος σου κάνει κλικ σαν άνθρωπος, έχετε κοινές εμπειρίες, μελλοντικά είστε κοντά και καταλήγετε να δημιουργήσετε και να διατηρήσετε μία υπέροχη μακροχρόνια φιλία. Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ειλικρινείς όμως, μπορεί αυτή η φιλία να μην καλύπτει απόλυτα και τους δύο και κάποιος άλλος να καλύπτει πλευρές που αυτή η φιλία δεν καλύπτει. Μπορεί π.χ. στην πορεία κάποιος να αναπτύξει ένα ενδιαφέρον και να έχει κάποιες εμπειρίες που ο άλλος δεν μπορεί να ακολουθήσει και να κατανοήσει καθώς έχει διαφορετικά βιώματα ή ενδιαφέροντα. Για αυτό συχνά οι φιλίες είναι ευέλικτες. Δεν μπορεί να τα απατείς όλα ή τίποτα. Αν π.χ. η κολλητή μου φίλη παρέμεινε στον τόπο καταγωγής μας κι εγώ στο μεταξύ ταξίδεψα για χρόνια στο εξωτερικό, είναι λογικό να μην μπορεί να μοιραστεί κοινές εμπειρίες ή αναμνήσεις που δεν υπάρχουν ή να κατανοήσει τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν για εμένα. Αν αυτή ανέπτυξε ένα ενδιαφέρον π.χ. στην φωτογραφία που εγώ δεν μοιράζομαι, δεν μπορεί να με τραβολογάει σώνει και καλά σε φωτογραφικές αποδράσεις ή να μου αναλύει με τις ώρες τα χαρακτηριστικά της τάδε μηχανής. Ούτε κι εγώ μπορώ να την τραβολογάω ας πούμε σε Ιρλανδικές πάμπ επειδή γουστάρω τις μπίρες και την ατμόσφαιρα αν αυτή δεν γουστάρει. Θα βρω άλλη παρέα να πάω στις παμπ κι εκείνη άλλες παρέες να πάει εκδρομή να φωτογραφίσει την φύση ή να πάει στην τάδε φωτογραφική έκθεση.
Δηλαδή οι φιλίες και οι παρέες μπορεί συχνά να μπαίνουν σε κουτάκια. Με άλλον να ταιριάζεις σε αυτό, με άλλον σε εκείνον. Με άλλον να μιλάς για τα ερωτικά σου, με άλλον να μοιράζεσαι εμπειρίες και ανησυχίες για την δουλειά σου, με άλλον να πηγαίνεις ταξίδια, με άλλον να κάνεις γιόγκα και με άλλον να βγαίνεις για ποτάρες. Με άλλον θα αισθάνεσαι πολύ πιο άνετα και κοντά, άλλον θα τον κάνεις παρέα ως ένα σημείο και με άλλον θα πηγαίνεις που και που μια βόλτα και δεν θα ανοίγεσαι σχεδόν καθόλου. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι άσπρο ή μαύρο.

----------


## giorgos panou

μην εχεις καταθλιψη? ψαξτω,διοτις κι σε εμενα τα πρωτα συμπτομστσ ειχαν καποιες τετοιες φασεις, την μοναξια για αρχη κι μετα αλλα πολυ πιο ασχημα,οπως το ανοφελο της υπαρξης μου!
για αυτο θα σου ελεγα να επισκεφτεις κανεναν ψυχολογο μπας κι ειναι στην αρχη ωστε να ειναι πιο ευκολη η θεραπεια! διοτις τωρα, που σε ενοχλει η μοναξια ειναι καπος καλο, μετα , θα σου αρεσει, δεν θα μπορεις να καμεις αλλιος κι τωτες μπενεις σε επικυνδηνα τερντιμπια

----------


## παολα

Όσο μεγαλώνουμε έχουμε λιγότερες παρέες και λίγους καλούς φίλους...το ηλικία έχεις;

----------


## VALERIAN

> Όσο μεγαλώνουμε έχουμε λιγότερες παρέες και λίγους καλούς φίλους...το ηλικία έχεις;


Σωστη.. εγω απο τα 22 και πανω εχω 1 αντεεε 2 με το ζορι... ενω πριν τα 22 , ειχαμε παιδια τεραστια παρεα!... απλα πρεπει να πας μπροστα και να μην σκεφτεσε το πισω.

----------


## nickirkas

> μην εχεις καταθλιψη? ψαξτω,διοτις κι σε εμενα τα πρωτα συμπτομστσ ειχαν καποιες τετοιες φασεις, την μοναξια για αρχη κι μετα αλλα πολυ πιο ασχημα,οπως το ανοφελο της υπαρξης μου!


To ίδιο και εγώ λέω, είμαι 23 και από τα 17 μου ελάττωσα τις παρέες μου και τους φίλους μου,όμως στην περίπτωσή μου δεν είχα ποτέ σταθερή παρέα αλλά μόνο 1 κολλητό ο οποίος άλλαζε από δημοτικό σε γυμνάσιο και απο γυμνάσιο σε λύκειο.Εσωστρεφής άνθρωπος που πάλεψε μόνος του πολλά.Ψυχολόγος είναι καλή επιλογή δες το όμως σαν κάτι που θα βοηθήσει τις δικές σου προσπάθειες να ξεφύγεις από αυτό το συναίσθημα.Η αλήθεια είναι και το ξέρω και από μεγαλύτερους ανθρώπους που ξέρουν περισσότερα για τη ζωή ότι η μοναξιά χωρίς να είναι κανόνας αυτό θα μεγαλώνει μέσα σου όσο περνάν τα χρόνια.Εγώ δεν έχω φίλους 5 χρόνια τώρα,ούτε έναν,και αυτό και από δική μου επιλογή επίσης,γιατί βούτηξα στο βούρκο της κατάθλιψης,όχι της ήπιας (εύχομαι να μην τύχει σε κανέναν).
Νιώθω τον εαυτό μου κατώτερο και από παιδιά 18 χρονών! Οπότε δες το θέμα και με ψυχολόγο αλλά και διάβασε βιβλία και άρθρα που παρέχουν πληροφορίες πως θα ξεπεράσεις την μοναξιά..Εγω δεν μπορώ νιώθω απίστευτα μόνος και έρημος αλλά σε εμένα το πρόβλημα είναι βαθύτερο και περίπλοκο,έχω αλλάξει και πόσους γιατρούς..Σου εύχομαι να βγείς από αυτό το λούκι.

----------


## KARMA

Λογικά κάτι σε έχει επηρεάσει από το παρελθόν, ίσως κάποια σχέση κάτι που έχουν οι άλλοι το οποίο δεν έχεις εσύ και έτσι κλείνεσαι στον εαυτό σου. Δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να κάνεις τον καραγκιόζη για κανένα λόγο ούτε να κερδίσεις εντυπώσεις σε όποιον αρέσουμε μην αφήνεις κανέναν να σου αλλάξει αυτό που είσαι. Φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου βάλε λίγη γυμναστική στο πρόγραμμα σου και σιγά σιγά βάλε στόχο να κάνεις πράξη πράγματα που σου αρέσουν και σε κάνουν χαρούμενη.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Θα πω πως τα βλέπω εγώ τα πράγματα. Ταινίες, social media κτλ προβάλουν μία εικόνα ότι όλοι έχουν τις τζαμάτες παρέες και πολλούς καλούς φίλους που στέκονται δίπλα του από τα παιδικά τους χρόνια μέχρι τα γεράματα. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι όταν στην πραγματική ζωή τα πράγματα να είναι αλλιώς να θεωρούν μερικοί ότι είναι η εξαίρεση του κανόνα και να επιδιώκουν να κάνουν φιλίες με το ζόρι ακόμα κι αν δεν βρίσκουν ανταπόκριση. Με αποτέλεσμα κάποια στιγμή να απογοητευτούν εντελώς και να φτάσουν στο άλλο άκρο και να κάνουν σκέψεις ότι όλοι είναι σάπιοι, φιλία δεν υπάρχει κτλ. Η αλήθεια σε όλα τα πράγματα είναι κάπου στην μέση. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα παλιά χρόνια συχνά οι άνθρωποι μένανε στον τόπο που μεγάλωσαν, είχαν λίγο-πολύ τους ίδιους κύκλους, τις ίδιες εμπειρίες, τα ίδια ερεθίσματα. Άρα αν ταιριάζανε με κάποιον και παραμέναν στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος και στο ίδιο περιβάλλον, η φιλία ήταν πιο πιθανό να κρατήσει, έστω και με κάποιες διακυμάνσεις. Σήμερα που οι άνθρωποι βρίσκονται σε μεγαλύτερη κινητικότητα, στην πορεία της ζωής τους μπορεί να ζήσουν πολλές αλλαγές είτε περιβάλλοντος, είτε ψυχοσύνθεσης, είτε κοσμοθεωρίας, οι φιλίες και οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις γενικότερα μπορεί να γίνουν πιο πολύπλοκες. Καμια φορά τυχαίνει ή βοηθάνε οι συνθήκες και κάποιος σου κάνει κλικ σαν άνθρωπος, έχετε κοινές εμπειρίες, μελλοντικά είστε κοντά και καταλήγετε να δημιουργήσετε και να διατηρήσετε μία υπέροχη μακροχρόνια φιλία. Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ειλικρινείς όμως, μπορεί αυτή η φιλία να μην καλύπτει απόλυτα και τους δύο και κάποιος άλλος να καλύπτει πλευρές που αυτή η φιλία δεν καλύπτει. Μπορεί π.χ. στην πορεία κάποιος να αναπτύξει ένα ενδιαφέρον και να έχει κάποιες εμπειρίες που ο άλλος δεν μπορεί να ακολουθήσει και να κατανοήσει καθώς έχει διαφορετικά βιώματα ή ενδιαφέροντα. Για αυτό συχνά οι φιλίες είναι ευέλικτες. Δεν μπορεί να τα απατείς όλα ή τίποτα. Αν π.χ. η κολλητή μου φίλη παρέμεινε στον τόπο καταγωγής μας κι εγώ στο μεταξύ ταξίδεψα για χρόνια στο εξωτερικό, είναι λογικό να μην μπορεί να μοιραστεί κοινές εμπειρίες ή αναμνήσεις που δεν υπάρχουν ή να κατανοήσει τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν για εμένα. Αν αυτή ανέπτυξε ένα ενδιαφέρον π.χ. στην φωτογραφία που εγώ δεν μοιράζομαι, δεν μπορεί να με τραβολογάει σώνει και καλά σε φωτογραφικές αποδράσεις ή να μου αναλύει με τις ώρες τα χαρακτηριστικά της τάδε μηχανής. Ούτε κι εγώ μπορώ να την τραβολογάω ας πούμε σε Ιρλανδικές πάμπ επειδή γουστάρω τις μπίρες και την ατμόσφαιρα αν αυτή δεν γουστάρει. Θα βρω άλλη παρέα να πάω στις παμπ κι εκείνη άλλες παρέες να πάει εκδρομή να φωτογραφίσει την φύση ή να πάει στην τάδε φωτογραφική έκθεση.
> Δηλαδή οι φιλίες και οι παρέες μπορεί συχνά να μπαίνουν σε κουτάκια. Με άλλον να ταιριάζεις σε αυτό, με άλλον σε εκείνον. Με άλλον να μιλάς για τα ερωτικά σου, με άλλον να μοιράζεσαι εμπειρίες και ανησυχίες για την δουλειά σου, με άλλον να πηγαίνεις ταξίδια, με άλλον να κάνεις γιόγκα και με άλλον να βγαίνεις για ποτάρες. Με άλλον θα αισθάνεσαι πολύ πιο άνετα και κοντά, άλλον θα τον κάνεις παρέα ως ένα σημείο και με άλλον θα πηγαίνεις που και που μια βόλτα και δεν θα ανοίγεσαι σχεδόν καθόλου. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι άσπρο ή μαύρο.


Πωω συμφωνώ πολύ με την άποψή σου. Τα ίδια σκέφτομαι και εγώ ακριβώς. Δεν έχω μια παρέα, έχω λίγους και καλούς φίλους, αλλά δεν τους αρέσουν σε όλους τα ίδια πράγματα. Έχεις πολύ δίκιο εδώ. Η φιλία δεν είναι κάτι σταθερό, εσύ επιλέγεις τι θέλεις να κρατήσεις και πόσο.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Είναι πάρα πολλά που με έκαναν να καταλήξω ως εδώ και δεν ξέρω ούτε από που να αρχίσω ούτε αν έχει νόημα να τα πω όλα. Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι τι κάνω λάθος και καταλήγω μόνη. Κάποτε ήμουν υπέρ κοινωνική, μιλούσα σε άγνωστους, μου ήταν εύκολο να μιλάω γενικά με τους ανθρώπους, σε μεγάλους κύκλους. Πλέον δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τους ανθρώπους μέσα σε παρέες, αποδείχθηκε πως αν δεν κάνω εγώ το βήμα κανένας δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί να μου μιλήσει. Και είμαι άνθρωπος που δίνω χρόνο από τον χρόνο μου και την ενέργεια μου για να ασχοληθώ μαζί τους. Αλλά είδα ποσο εύκολο ήταν για αυτούς να είμαι δεύτερη επιλογή, πως καταβαθος ο μόνος λόγος που όταν έπαιρναν την απόφαση να μου μιλήσουν απλά κάτι ήθελαν, ή την βοήθεια μου ή την παρέα μου όταν δεν είχαν παρέα, όχι γιατί περνάνε ωραία μαζί μου και ενδιαφέρονται για εμένα. Και κουράστηκα να κάνω τον καραγκιόζη για να διασκεδάζουν, να είμαι εκεί για αυτούς και ποτέ κανείς για εμένα, να ενδιαφέρομαι αν είναι καλά, και κανένας να μην νοιάζεται για εμένα. Και έκανα τις προσπάθειες μου να συνδεθώ με ανθρώπους πολλές φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια και απέτυχα. Πλέον δεν βγαίνω έξω και δεν έχω επαφή σχεδόν με κανέναν. Πιο παλιά δεν με πείραζε να είμαι μόνη. Τώρα όμως με πνίγει και δεν έχω το κουράγιο για τίποτα.


Λοιπόν θα σου πω τα πράγματα για τις φιλίες και τις παρέες, από την δική μου οπτική γωνία. Ηλικιακά είμαστε κοντά, εγώ είμαι 21. Από το λύκειο, μην σου πω και πιο μικρός, δεν είχα παρέες. Ήμουν εντελώς μόνος, στα διαλείμματα θυμάμαι που καθόμουν στο διάδρομο του σχολείου και κοιτούσα σαν τον ηλίθιο, έξω από το παράθυρο. Δεν είχα δηλαδή κάποιο νόημα σε όλο αυτό, απλά περνούσαν 7 ώρες της ημέρα μου άσκοπα, όσον αφορά την φιλία. 

Κάπου προς το τέλος του λυκείου, προσπάθησα να μπω σε μια ομάδα μπάσκετ, μιας και έπαιζα μπασκετάκι. Άκου το τραγικό, δεν με ήθελε κανένας στην ομάδα. Μάλιστα έπαιζαν και πρωταθληματάκια και θα μπορούσα άνετα να μπω, αλλά με είχα για άχρηστο. Για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα, ήθελα να αλλάξω σχολείο, οι γονείς μου είχαν βρει ένα καλό σχολείο, αλλά εγώ δεν πήγα, λέω τελευταία τάξη είναι, ας πιω και το τελευταίο ποτήρι, μην αλλάζω σχολείο για μια τάξη. 

Στην τρίτη λυκείου, παίζει να ήταν η χειρότερη χρονιά, ήμουν μέσα στα νεύρα με όλους και πόσο μάλλον όταν πλησιάζανε και οι πανελλήνιες. Όταν ήρθε η ώρα που συζητούνταν για την 5ημερη, ήμουν από τους τύπους που είπαν από την αρχή "όχι". Δεν γούσταρα να συμμετέχω σε κάτι, που ήταν και αυτά τα παιδιά, δεν με γούσταραν και δεν τους γούσταρα. Δεν ασχολήθηκαν μαζί μου, το ίδιο και εγώ. 

Το κουλό στην όλη ιστορία ήταν πως προσπάθησαν και κάποιες καθηγήτριες να μάθουν τον λόγο, που δεν ήθελα να πάω. Όταν τους τον είπα, δεν το περίμεναν. Πάντως εγώ μια φορά δεν πήγα. Πέρασα (παρ'όλες τις δυσκολίες), στην σχολή και στην πόλη που ήθελα. Δεν ήταν εύκολα στην αρχή. Ήμουν 18 ετών σε μια ξένη πόλη, χωρίς να ξέρω κανέναν. Μπήκα σε μια παρέα 8 ατόμων. Στην αρχή όλα μέλι γάλα, μετά από κάποιο καιρό, ξεκίνησαν οι κλίκες μέσα στην παρέα και οι κόντρες.

Είχαμε ομαδική από το fb και μπαίνω μια φορά μέσα και είδα ότι με είχαν βγάλει εκτός ομαδικής. Αφού τσακώθηκα, γιατί δεν είμαι από τους τύπους που είμαι ήρεμος, κατάλαβα πως όλοι θέλουν να το παίζουν αρχηγοί εκεί. Έτσι τους παράτησα και έμαθα κιόλας μετά από λίγο, ότι διαλύθηκαν. 

Όμως δεν έμεινα στάσιμος και έκανα διάφορες γνωριμίες. Βρήκα μια παρεούλα που παιρνούσαμε καλά. Τώρα έχω έναν φίλο, που είναι πολύ καλός μου φίλος, μας δένει εμάς τους δυο, που είμαστε μπακούρια :P και που αγαπάμε και οι δυο την Αρειανάρα. Περνάμε καλά και αυτό έχει σημασία. Πριν ήμασταν 3, αλλά ο τρίτος έφυγε από την παρέα και δεν μας μιλάει. Εμείς περνάμε μια χαρά και δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις μεγάλες παρέες φίλη μου. 

Χρειάζεται να έχεις λίγους φίλους και να περνάτε καλά. Αυτό έχει σημασία. Οι μεγάλες παρέες, έχουν και πολλά προβλήματα και όλες οι μεγάλες παρέες, όλες όμως, έχουν κλίκες εντός της παρέας. Οι μισοί δεν μιλάνε με τους άλλους μισούς, όπως γινόταν και σε εμάς. Μακριά από τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Να χαίρεσαι που ξέμπλεξες, θα το δεις πιο μετά αυτό. 

Βρες ένα-δυο φιλαράκια (κοριτσοπαρέα) και περάστε καλά. Δεν θα κάνεις πράγματα που σε ευτελίζουν, σε αυτή την ζωή, πρέπει να έχουμε μια αξιοπρέπεια και αν είναι να μείνουμε για λίγο διάστημα μόνοι, όπως είχα μείνει και εγώ, θα είναι για την αξιοπρέπειά μας. Οι άλλοι που έχουν τις μεγάλες παρέες, να ξέρεις είναι περισσότερο μόνοι, από τι εμείς. Εκείνοι το ξέρουν ότι είναι μόνοι, αλλά μένουν σε μια παρέα, επειδή δεν θα βρουν πουθενά αλλού, την αποδοχή. 

Φίλη μου, ξέρω πως νιώθεις και τι εννοείς ακριβώς, αλλά μην το βάζεις κάτω. Λες βγαίνεις έξω, σου αρέσει κάποιο χόμπυ; Υπάρχουν πολλές ομάδες για διάφορα θέματα, ανάλογα τα γούστα σου. Εκεί θα βρεις φίλους/φίλες, αρκεί να είσαι ανοιχτή και να κοινωνικοποιείσαι συνέχεια. Δεν θα είναι εύκολο στην αρχή, αλλά αργά ή γρήγορα, θα βρεις άτομα που να ταιριάζεις.

----------


## Sonia

Η Ουρανία έχει να φανεί κάνα δίμηνο. Ωραία θα ήταν να έρθει και να μας πει τι σκέφτεται και πως τα πάει...

----------


## stefamw

Ειναι και θεμα τυχης παντως, σε εργασιακο περιβαλλον και σχολες μπορεις ευκολα να κανεις παρεες. Αμα μενεις σε επαρχιες οπως εγω και δεν εργαζεσαι, τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσοιωνα. Ακομα στην ιδια φαση ειμαι (ειμαι 27) χωρις καμια απολυτως παρεα. Γραφτηκα σε γυμναστηριο, επεδιωκα να μιλαω με διαφορα ατομα οπου με επαιρνε αλλα τζιφος. Γενικα πολυ ψυχροι απ οσους προσπαθησα, μονη αποιχηση βρηκα απο ατομα που ηταν 20 χρονια μεγαλυτερα μου, με διαθεση για κουβεντα. Οι συνηθισμενοι "καθημερινοι" πελατες του γυμναστηριου τοσο ψυχροι οσο δεν παει αλλο. Ενα παιδι που ημασταν πανω κατω ιδια ηλικια μου ειχε πιασει κουβεντα, αλλα ηταν η μια και μοναδικη φορα που τον ειδα.
Γενικα ο κοσμος που εχει ηδη παρεες φαινεται πως δεν τον ενδιαφερει να συμπεριλαβει νεα ατομα στην παρεα του. Ειδικα οταν πασχεις και απο κοινωνικο αγχος, οι περιπτωσεις οπου μπορεις να γνωρισεις κοσμο και να κανεις παρεα, μειωνονται δραματικα ειδικα στην επαρχια.
Η καταθλιψη της απραγιας και της μοναχικοτητας με εκανε να ξεκινησω να ατμιζω νικοτινη, και δεν εχω καπνισει ποτε στη ζωη μου πριν απ αυτο. Ειναι δυστυχως μια κακια και ακριβη συνηθεια που με κραταει στα ισια μου.
Οποιος ειναι σε ιδια φαση μπορει να μου στειλει ΡΜ αν θελει, ουτως η αλλως δεν κανω κατι με τη ζωη μου και εχω πολυ χρονο οποτε ισως θα βοηθουσε να ανταλλαζαμε εμπειριες.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Οι κοινωνικές συναναστροφές ειναι πολλών ειδών. Εκτος απο την ερωτικη σχεση που αυτο ειναι αλλο κεφάλαιο, οι υπόλοιπες περιλαμβάνουν πολλών ειδών σχεσεις, κολλητός, γνωστοί, φιλαράκια, συνάδελφοι, γείτονες κτλ κτλ.
Δεν μπορεις πχ απο εναν ανθρωπο που απλα ανήκει στο team των γνωριμιών με τους οποίους θα πας αραιά και που για εναν καφε, να απαιτήσεις να γινει κατι πιο στενο που θα σε στηρίξει σε προσωπικές δυσκολίες, γιατι απλα με αυτον μιλας αραιά και ειναι απλα ενας γνωστος σου. 
Μην πιέζεις γενικως καταστασεις οταν συναναστρεφεσαι με καποιον να γινει κολλητός σου, ουτε να τα δινεις ολα. Δεν παρακαλάμε ποτε για κολλητηλικια ουτε για συντροφιλικια. Αυτα ερχονται μόνα τους μεσα απο τις επαφές ανθρωπων που διατηρείς και ανακυκλονονται.
Δεν ειναι κακο να μην θελει καποιος καθημερινή επαφη μαζι σου, δεν ειναι κακο να εισαι στη λίστα καποιου με τους οποίους θα πιει ενα καφε μια φορα το μηνα. Μεσα απο αυτες τις συναναστροφές βρίσκονται και οι πιο κολλητοί, ο ερωτας κτλ, αν τις απορρίψεις χανεις και τους ανθρωπους που θα γνώριζες πιο στενά. 
Γενικως μην ψαχνεις σωνει και καλα να βρεις κατι στενο και καλο, κρατα επαφές με ανθρωπους, περασε ωραια μαζι τους οποτε τους βλεπεις και ολα θα ερθουν, θα φανεί απο μονο του με ποιους ταιριαζεις για κατι παραπανω κτλ

----------


## giorgos panou

> Είναι πάρα πολλά που με έκαναν να καταλήξω ως εδώ και δεν ξέρω ούτε από που να αρχίσω ούτε αν έχει νόημα να τα πω όλα. Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι τι κάνω λάθος και καταλήγω μόνη. Κάποτε ήμουΜεχρι την ν υπέρ κοινωνική, μιλούσα σε άγνωστους, μου ήταν εύκολο να μιλάω γενικά με τους ανθρώπους, σε μεγάλους κύκλους. Πλέον δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τους ανθρώπους μέσα σε παρέες, αποδείχθηκε πως αν δεν κάνω εγώ το βήμα κανένας δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί να μου μιλήσει. Και είμαι άνθρωπος που δίνω χρόνο από τον χρόνο μου και την ενέργεια μου για να ασχοληθώ μαζί τους. Αλλά είδα ποσο εύκολο ήταν για αυτούς να είμαι δεύτερη επιλογή, πως καταβαθος ο μόνος λόγος που όταν έπαιρναν την απόφαση να μου μιλήσουν απλά κάτι ήθελαν, ή την βοήθεια μου ή την παρέα μου όταν δεν είχαν παρέα, όχι γιατί περνάνε ωραία μαζί μου και ενδιαφέρονται για εμένα. Και κουράστηκα να κάνω τον καραγκιόζη για να διασκεδάζουν, να είμαι εκεί για αυτούς και ποτέ κανείς για εμένα, να ενδιαφέρομαι αν είναι καλά, και κανένας να μην νοιάζεται για εμένα. Και έκανα τις προσπάθειες μου να συνδεθώ με ανθρώπους πολλές φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια και απέτυχα. Πλέον δεν βγαίνω έξω και δεν έχω επαφή σχεδόν με κανέναν. Πιο παλιά δεν με πείραζε να είμαι μόνη. Τώρα όμως με πνίγει και δεν έχω το κουράγιο για τίποτα.


 Το προβλημα σου μου θυμησε το δικο μου, η μητερα μου εκανε την βλακεια κι μ εγραψε σε αλλο γυμνασιο απο αυτο που πηγαν ολοι οι συμαθητες και φιλοι μου ,ετσι λοιπον ειμουν ξενος σε ενα σχολειο οπου τα πιο πολλα παιδια ηταν μεταξυ τους γνωστοι απο το δημοτικο! Περασε πολυ καιρος για να αρχησω τις συναναστροφες .Θυμαμαι συνεχως επεφτα θυμα μπουλινγκ ! ηταν τοσο απεσιο ,θυμαμαι. ενιωθα ντροπη! δεν μπορουσα να κοιταω τους γονεις μου απο την ντροπημου! Ωσπου μια μερα αποφασησα να δρασω! δεν πηγαινε αλλο! Ετσι λοιπον ενα πρωι στο σχολειο, καθως περασε διπλα μου μια παρεα απο αυτους αρχησαν να με βριζουν! τωτες αντρδρασα! πιαστηκαμε στα χερια ! μαζευτηκαν αυτοι κι με κλωτσαγανε σαν επεσα κατω!Ηξερα οτι θα τις "ετρωα" αφου εισαν κι μεγαλητεροι κι αρκετοι! Θυμαμαι οτι πρωτες ετρεξαν να με βοηθησουν 2-3 κοπελες της τριτης ταξης. Σαν εγινε γνωστο στο σχολικο συγκροτημα οπου ανηκε κι το δικο μου σχολειο αμεσα η αντιμετοπηση απεναντι μου ηταν πολυ δυαφορετικη! αρχησαν να με σεβονται ! αλλα κι να επιθυμουν την παρεα μου! ποσο μαλον σαν καταλαβαν οτι δεν ειμουν παδι οπου επιδιωκα το ξυλο! Ποσο κριμας ομως που πρεπει να φερθεις ετσι για να μπορεις να κοινωνιοπηθεις ! ποσο αχρηστοι κι αδιαφοροι καθηγητες! 
Στο λυκειο, τα πραματα συνεχησαν ομορφα απο κοινωνικοποιησης μου, μαλιστα ειχα βγει δευτερος στους ψηφους του 15μελους ενω ειμουν στην δευτερα λυκειου!!! Εκεινα τα χρονια αρχησα να πηγαινω κι στο γυπεδο, στην θυρα των φανατηκων. Κι εκει αρχησα να καμω παρεες ,ετσι λοιπον στην ηλικια των 16 χρονων ειχα μια πολη μεγαλη αναγνορισημοτητα! ξερω οτι ακουγετε ψωνιαρικο αλλα ετσι ηταν. Ωσπου λιγο μετα τον στρατο δεν ηθελα να βλεπω ανθρωπο ! ξαφνου αρχησα να αποφευγω τον κοσμο, επιδιωκα με την οποια κοπελα ειμουν ζευγαρι να μηγαινουμε καπου οπου θα μασταν οι δυο μας! 
Δυστυχως εκεινα τα χρονια δεν το εψαξα οπως θα επρεπε με αποτελλεσμα να ταλανιζετε το προβλημα μου, να το "σκεπαζει" η καταχρηση ναρκωτικων που εκανα! αρα ακομα πιο δυσκολο να διαγνωστη η ασθενεια μου! ωσπου το βρηκα προσφατα και μετα απο μηνες παρακολουθησης απο γιατρο. 
Ετσι λοιπον ,θα σου ελεγα να το ψαξεις κι εσυ ,διοτις κι εσυ ειχες παρομοιο προβλημα, ψαξτω οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις! Διοτις μπορει να αλλαξει η ζωη σου αμεσα στο καλητερο!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Λοιπόν θα σου πω τα πράγματα για τις φιλίες και τις παρέες, από την δική μου οπτική γωνία. Ηλικιακά είμαστε κοντά, εγώ είμαι 21. Από το λύκειο, μην σου πω και πιο μικρός, δεν είχα παρέες. Ήμουν εντελώς μόνος, στα διαλείμματα θυμάμαι που καθόμουν στο διάδρομο του σχολείου και κοιτούσα σαν τον ηλίθιο, έξω από το παράθυρο. Δεν είχα δηλαδή κάποιο νόημα σε όλο αυτό, απλά περνούσαν 7 ώρες της ημέρα μου άσκοπα, όσον αφορά την φιλία. 
> 
> Κάπου προς το τέλος του λυκείου, προσπάθησα να μπω σε μια ομάδα μπάσκετ, μιας και έπαιζα μπασκετάκι. Άκου το τραγικό, δεν με ήθελε κανένας στην ομάδα. Μάλιστα έπαιζαν και πρωταθληματάκια και θα μπορούσα άνετα να μπω, αλλά με είχα για άχρηστο. Για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα, ήθελα να αλλάξω σχολείο, οι γονείς μου είχαν βρει ένα καλό σχολείο, αλλά εγώ δεν πήγα, λέω τελευταία τάξη είναι, ας πιω και το τελευταίο ποτήρι, μην αλλάζω σχολείο για μια τάξη. 
> 
> Στην τρίτη λυκείου, παίζει να ήταν η χειρότερη χρονιά, ήμουν μέσα στα νεύρα με όλους και πόσο μάλλον όταν πλησιάζανε και οι πανελλήνιες. Όταν ήρθε η ώρα που συζητούνταν για την 5ημερη, ήμουν από τους τύπους που είπαν από την αρχή "όχι". Δεν γούσταρα να συμμετέχω σε κάτι, που ήταν και αυτά τα παιδιά, δεν με γούσταραν και δεν τους γούσταρα. Δεν ασχολήθηκαν μαζί μου, το ίδιο και εγώ. 
> 
> Το κουλό στην όλη ιστορία ήταν πως προσπάθησαν και κάποιες καθηγήτριες να μάθουν τον λόγο, που δεν ήθελα να πάω. Όταν τους τον είπα, δεν το περίμεναν. Πάντως εγώ μια φορά δεν πήγα. Πέρασα (παρ'όλες τις δυσκολίες), στην σχολή και στην πόλη που ήθελα. Δεν ήταν εύκολα στην αρχή. Ήμουν 18 ετών σε μια ξένη πόλη, χωρίς να ξέρω κανέναν. Μπήκα σε μια παρέα 8 ατόμων. Στην αρχή όλα μέλι γάλα, μετά από κάποιο καιρό, ξεκίνησαν οι κλίκες μέσα στην παρέα και οι κόντρες.
> 
> Είχαμε ομαδική από το fb και μπαίνω μια φορά μέσα και είδα ότι με είχαν βγάλει εκτός ομαδικής. Αφού τσακώθηκα, γιατί δεν είμαι από τους τύπους που είμαι ήρεμος, κατάλαβα πως όλοι θέλουν να το παίζουν αρχηγοί εκεί. Έτσι τους παράτησα και έμαθα κιόλας μετά από λίγο, ότι διαλύθηκαν. 
> ...



Με τα παραπανω απαντας στο γιατι μηλας ετσι σε εμενα κι σε αλλα ατομα . Ειδες, τελικα δικαιωλογημενα εισαι σεαυτο το φορυμ και εσυ. Αν κι το δικο σου προβλημα δεν νομιζω να ειναι ψυχιατρικο προβλημα τοσο οσο να ειαι θεμα συμπεριφορας κι ισως ασχημων εμπειριων απο τα παιδικα σου χρονια.
Φιλικα κι απο αγνο ενδιαφερον θα σου ελεγα να συλογηστεις εαν εισουν κι εσυ ολοσωστος απεναντι στην παρεα σου που σε εκανε περα! Δεν μπορει να ειναι οι υπολοιποι συνεχως λαθος κι εμις (εσυ) να εισαι ο ριγμενος! μημπος εκανες κατις που δεν το κατλαβαινες αλλα ενοχλουσε τα μεγιστα την παρεα?

----------


## giorgos panou

> Είναι πάρα πολλά που με έκαναν να καταλήξω ως εδώ και δεν ξέρω ούτε από που να αρχίσω ούτε αν έχει νόημα να τα πω όλα. Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι τι κάνω λάθος και καταλήγω μόνη. Κάποτε ήμουν υπέρ κοινωνική, μιλούσα σε άγνωστους, μου ήταν εύκολο να μιλάω γενικά με τους ανθρώπους, σε μεγάλους κύκλους. Πλέον δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τους ανθρώπους μέσα σε παρέες, αποδείχθηκε πως αν δεν κάνω εγώ το βήμα κανένας δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί να μου μιλήσει. Και είμαι άνθρωπος που δίνω χρόνο από τον χρόνο μου και την ενέργεια μου για να ασχοληθώ μαζί τους. Αλλά είδα ποσο εύκολο ήταν για αυτούς να είμαι δεύτερη επιλογή, πως καταβαθος ο μόνος λόγος που όταν έπαιρναν την απόφαση να μου μιλήσουν απλά κάτι ήθελαν, ή την βοήθεια μου ή την παρέα μου όταν δεν είχαν παρέα, όχι γιατί περνάνε ωραία μαζί μου και ενδιαφέρονται για εμένα. Και κουράστηκα να κάνω τον καραγκιόζη για να διασκεδάζουν, να είμαι εκεί για αυτούς και ποτέ κανείς για εμένα, να ενδιαφέρομαι αν είναι καλά, και κανένας να μην νοιάζεται για εμένα. Και έκανα τις προσπάθειες μου να συνδεθώ με ανθρώπους πολλές φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια και απέτυχα. Πλέον δεν βγαίνω έξω και δεν έχω επαφή σχεδόν με κανέναν. Πιο παλιά δεν με πείραζε να είμαι μόνη. Τώρα όμως με πνίγει και δεν έχω το κουράγιο για τίποτα.


 Εχεις σκεφτει το οτι μπορει να μην φταις καθολου εσυ? οτι μπορει να ειναι οι συγκηριες, ο συνδιασμος δλδη του δυαστηματος αυτου που ζεις το οτι δεν υπαρχουν αυτην τη περιοδο ατομα που θα μπορουσες να αναπτιξεις παρεα κι απο την αλλη η δουλεια που κανεις -δεν ξερω αν εργαζεσαι- οπου απο την φυση της δεν εχει συνομηλικα με εσενα ατομα. 
Αληθεια, με διαφορετικη ηλικια απο εσενα ατομα θα πορουσες να καμεις παρεα? Μενεις σε επαρχια? μηπως ειναι αρκετα αεροκατοικιμενη η περιοχη που μενεις? Σε ρωτω διαφορα, πρωτων για να μπορεσουμε να βγαλουμε την ευθυνη απο εσενα ,δλδη να αποδειξω οτι δεν φταις εσυ! αλλα οι συγκηριες
Αληθεια, με τον εαυτο σου, θελω να πω μονη σου δεν περνας καλα? δεν λεω να ζεις μονη σου, εξαλου ειναι στην φυση μας να κοινονικοποιηνομαστε,αλλα για καποιο μικρο χρονικο δυαστημα ειναι αρκετα καλο να ειμαστε μονοι μας! μας βοηθαει να μαθουμε τον εαυο μας καληερα, μας δινει χρονο να ασχολειθουμε με ενδιαφερωντα που με αλλους φιλους δεν μπορουσαμε! το να εισαι μονος σου σου δινει την ευκερεια να φιλοσοφισης κι να αναθεωεησεις την κοσμοθεωρια σου σε πολλα πραματα! Τελος , εαν μαθεις να ζεις μονη σου συγουρα θα γινεις ενας πολυ πιο ενδιαφερον χαρακτηρας για τους μετεπειτα τρυγυρο σου ανθρωπους.
Προσωπικα για επαγγελματικος λογους εμεινα καποιους μηνες μονος μου σε ενα καραβι -μονος μου εννοω μονος ελληνας κι με την συγκεκριμενη ιδικωτητα. Λο γο του οτι το υπολοιπο πληρωμα ειχε τελειως ασχετη απασχοληση με εμενα ,αρα δυαφορετικο ωραριο κι διαφορετηκες ωρες φαγητου ο καθε ενας μας Επισης κι λογο του οτι ηταν Ασιατες κι δεν μηλαγαν καλα τα αγγλικα δεν ανταλλασαμε κουβεντες παρα μονο τα βασηκσα. Ετσι λοιπον για σχεδον 2 μηνες δεν μηλαγα παρα μονο στο δορυφορικο καθε 12-15 μερες. Αποτελεσμα να κλεισουν οι γωνητικες μου χωρδες! χαχα ειχα βραχνιασει οταν γυρησα ελλαδα ,αλλα λογο το οτι δεν μηλαγα ! Επισης εαν εξερεσεις τις πρωτες μερες αλλα κι τις τελευταιες η ψυχολογια μου δεν ηταν κι πολυ χαλια! Βεβαια προσπαθουσα να εχω το μυαλο μου συνεχως απασχολημενο ,ειτε με βιβλιο, ειτε με δουλεια πανω στην γεφυρα τοιυ πλοιου ! διοτις το κενο, και η ησυχια , το να μην σου μηλαει κανεις ειναι λιγο επικυνδηνο ψυχολογηκα για εμενα οπου πασχω απο καταθλιψη.

----------


## marios44

Stefamw αντιμετωπιζω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα. Γυρισα στην πολη μου μετα απο τις σπουδες και δεν εχω κανενα φιλο εδω και δεν εχω ουτε δουλεια. Ειναι παρα πολυ ψυχοφθορο και δεν αντεχω αλλο να το κανω αυτο. Δεν εχω ιδεα πως θα την παλεψω γιατι δεν εχω κανεναν γνωστο για να κοινονικοποιηθω και να γνωρισω νεα ατομα. Εχει περασει πολυς καιρος απο τοτε που εγραψες στο φορουμ αλλα θα χαρω να τα πουμε αν το δεις.

----------


## stefamw

> Stefamw αντιμετωπιζω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα. Γυρισα στην πολη μου μετα απο τις σπουδες και δεν εχω κανενα φιλο εδω και δεν εχω ουτε δουλεια. Ειναι παρα πολυ ψυχοφθορο και δεν αντεχω αλλο να το κανω αυτο. Δεν εχω ιδεα πως θα την παλεψω γιατι δεν εχω κανεναν γνωστο για να κοινονικοποιηθω και να γνωρισω νεα ατομα. Εχει περασει πολυς καιρος απο τοτε που εγραψες στο φορουμ αλλα θα χαρω να τα πουμε αν το δεις.


Η αληθεια ειναι πως ειναι συχνο φαινομενο αυτο, να γυριζουν οι περισσοτεροι απο τις σπουδες τους και να μην βρισκουν τιποτα. Οι περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις γνωστων που ηξερα απο το σχολειο, κοιτωντας τα προφιλ τους στα κοινωνικα δικτυα ειναι οτι τελειωσαν τις σπουδες, βρηκαν δουλεια στην πολη που σπουδαζαν, βρηκαν σπιτι κτλ και δεν ξαναγυρισαν πισω. Περασαν σχεδον 2 χρονια απο τοτε που εγραψα αυτο το μηνυμα, ειμαι 4-5 χρονια πια χωρις ουτε μια παρεα (αν το βρηκες ψυχοφθορο τοσο συντομα που γυρισες πισω και ηδη σε παιρνει απο κατω φαντασου για 5 χρονια να μην εχεις ουτε ενα ατομο να βγεις εξω για ενα καφε), απο τη νικοτινη περασα στα (διγραμμα συνταγογραφουμενα) οπιουχα παυσιπονα για να ανακουφισω τον ψυχικο πονο, γιατι η καταθλιψη απο απραγια και μοναχικοτητα εφτασε στο ναδιρ, και με βοηθουσαν αλλα και με κατεστρεφαν συναμα αυτο το διαστημα. Η διαθεση για ζωη μου ειναι απλα στο μηδεν. Σπανιως βγαινω απο το σπιτι για να κανω οτιδηποτε, δεν βρισκω νοημα σε τιποτα, κανα βαδιν που και που μονο για να με βοηθαει να κοιμαμαι πιο ευκολα το βραδυ. Εχουν περασει 5 χρονια κανοντας το απολυτο τιποτα, και φοβαμαι οτι ετσι θα ειναι και η υπολοιπη ζωη μου, ενας παρατηρητης του τιποτα χωρις καμια εμπειρια. Απο που εισαι και ποσο χρονων εισαι ? Αν θες να μου στειλεις προσωπικο μηνυμα, πρεπει να φτασεις τα 50 μηνυματα σε ποστς στο φορουμ υποψιν.

----------


## KARMA

Μοναξιά δεν είναι να μην έχεις φίλους είναι να είσαι με φίλους και να νιώθεις μόνος..

----------


## stefamw

> Μοναξιά δεν είναι να μην έχεις φίλους είναι να είσαι με φίλους και να νιώθεις μόνος..


Συμφωνω και μ'αυτο, αλλα τι ειναι καλυτερα ? Να μην εχεις κανενα και να βγαινεις μονος σου εξω ? Η εστω να βγαινεις με καποια "παρεα", να κατσετε καπου και να πιεις κανα ποτηρακι, να τους εχεις γραμμενους και απλα να χαλαρωνεις χωρις να νιωθεις περιεργα και να σε κοιτανε ολοι σε αντιθεση με το αν βγαινεις μονος.

----------


## elis

Μιληστε βρε στο παίδι κριμα ειναι αχ το καυμενο τι τραβηξε

----------


## giorgos panou

> Η αληθεια ειναι πως ειναι συχνο φαινομενο αυτο, να γυριζουν οι περισσοτεροι απο τις σπουδες τους και να μην βρισκουν τιποτα. Οι περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις γνωστων που ηξερα απο το σχολειο, κοιτωντας τα προφιλ τους στα κοινωνικα δικτυα ειναι οτι τελειωσαν τις σπουδες, βρηκαν δουλεια στην πολη που σπουδαζαν, βρηκαν σπιτι κτλ και δεν ξαναγυρισαν πισω. Περασαν σχεδον 2 χρονια απο τοτε που εγραψα αυτο το μηνυμα, ειμαι 4-5 χρονια πια χωρις ουτε μια παρεα (αν το βρηκες ψυχοφθορο τοσο συντομα που γυρισες πισω και ηδη σε παιρνει απο κατω φαντασου για 5 χρονια να μην εχεις ουτε ενα ατομο να βγεις εξω για ενα καφε), απο τη νικοτινη περασα στα (διγραμμα συνταγογραφουμενα) οπιουχα παυσιπονα για να ανακουφισω τον ψυχικο πονο, γιατι η καταθλιψη απο απραγια και μοναχικοτητα εφτασε στο ναδιρ, και με βοηθουσαν αλλα και με κατεστρεφαν συναμα αυτο το διαστημα. Η διαθεση για ζωη μου ειναι απλα στο μηδεν. Σπανιως βγαινω απο το σπιτι για να κανω οτιδηποτε, δεν βρισκω νοημα σε τιποτα, κανα βαδιν που και που μονο για να με βοηθαει να κοιμαμαι πιο ευκολα το βραδυ. Εχουν περασει 5 χρονια κανοντας το απολυτο τιποτα, και φοβαμαι οτι ετσι θα ειναι και η υπολοιπη ζωη μου, ενας παρατηρητης του τιποτα χωρις καμια εμπειρια. Απο που εισαι και ποσο χρονων εισαι ? Αν θες να μου στειλεις προσωπικο μηνυμα, πρεπει να φτασεις τα 50 μηνυματα σε ποστς στο φορουμ υποψιν.


 ειναι εγκλημα να σου γραφει ψυχειατρος παυσιπονα οποιουχα για θεματα ψυχικης υγειας οπως η καταθλιψη! στην Αμερικη ο τυπος θα εχανε την αδεια του! Ειναι πολυ παραλογο να σε ωθει στην εξαρτηση και στην δεδωμενη καταθλιψη βαριας μορφης μαλιστα με τετοια χαπια! διοτις ν καταλαβα καλα παιρνεις βαρια οποιουχα, αδελφια δλδ της ηρωινης! Πως το κανουν αυτο το πραγμα Αληθεια ειναι μεγαλο το κριμα να παιρνεις φαρμακα οπου σε καθοδηγηση απο τον φαρμακευτικο συλογο ειναι φαρμακα για καρκινοπαθειες σχεδον αποκληστικα, μετα απο την κριση οποιουχων στις ΗΠΑ, οπου εχει γνει χαμος αφου τα εδιναν οι γιατροι λες και ηταν καραμελες,αποτελεσμα? η μεγαλυτερη κριση εξαρτησεων οποιουχων που υπηρξε πωτες, στην Φιλαδελφια εχουν παραπανω νεκρους ακομα και απο τις δεκαετις του '70%'80! πλεον γιατροι μπαινουν ακομα και φυλακη! αφου καταστρεψαν ανθρωπους που δεν ειχαν προφιλ ναρκωμανων.

----------


## stefamw

> ειναι εγκλημα να σου γραφει ψυχειατρος παυσιπονα οποιουχα για θεματα ψυχικης υγειας οπως η καταθλιψη! στην Αμερικη ο τυπος θα εχανε την αδεια του! Ειναι πολυ παραλογο να σε ωθει στην εξαρτηση και στην δεδωμενη καταθλιψη βαριας μορφης μαλιστα με τετοια χαπια! διοτις ν καταλαβα καλα παιρνεις βαρια οποιουχα, αδελφια δλδ της ηρωινης! Πως το κανουν αυτο το πραγμα Αληθεια ειναι μεγαλο το κριμα να παιρνεις φαρμακα οπου σε καθοδηγηση απο τον φαρμακευτικο συλογο ειναι φαρμακα για καρκινοπαθειες σχεδον αποκληστικα, μετα απο την κριση οποιουχων στις ΗΠΑ, οπου εχει γνει χαμος αφου τα εδιναν οι γιατροι λες και ηταν καραμελες,αποτελεσμα? η μεγαλυτερη κριση εξαρτησεων οποιουχων που υπηρξε πωτες, στην Φιλαδελφια εχουν παραπανω νεκρους ακομα και απο τις δεκαετις του '70%'80! πλεον γιατροι μπαινουν ακομα και φυλακη! αφου καταστρεψαν ανθρωπους που δεν ειχαν προφιλ ναρκωμανων.


Δεν μου εγραψε ψυχιατρος τετοια παυσιπονα, και ουτε γραφει παυσιπονα γενικοτερα, ουτε ενα nurofen που λεει ο λογος. Εννοειται πως απαγορευεται και θα χασει την αδεια του. Υποκαταστατα οπιουχα μπορει να γραψει μονο ψυχιατρος μεσα σε κλινικη του οκανα. Ειχα παλιοτερα σοβαρο θεμα με το γονατο και μου ειχε περισσεψει μια μεγαλη συνταγη απο ορθοπεδικο, τυχαια ανακαλυψα οτι μου εφτιαχναν την διαθεση. Εκει που ημουν στα μαυρα μου τα χαλια απο καταθλιψη και ηθελα να κοιμηθω και να παθω μια καρδια να τελειωνω στον υπνο μου, με αλλαξε 180 μοιρες μεσα σε 2 ωρες στο να εχω παθος και ελπιδα για τη ζωη, να κανω δραστηριοτητες, να βγω απο το σπιτι και να κανω πραγματα. Το εν λογω οπιουχο δεν ειναι καν βαρυ οπιουχο, ειναι τελευταιο στη λιστα, απο τα πιο ασθενη δηλαδη. Δεν ξερω απο που συμπερανες οτι μου τα εγραψε ψυχιατρος ή οτι ειναι τοσο βαρια λες και μου εγραψαν τον διαβολο σε χαπι. Για τις ΗΠΑ ξερω, υπαρχει η κριση των οπιουχων, τα γραφουν σαν τις καραμελες. Αν δεν ηταν αυτα, το πιο πιθανο να κατεληγα αλκοολικος, που η μεν υπερβολικη χρηση του μπορει να οδηγησει σε κιρρωση του ηπατος και το κοψιμο μαχαιρι σε θανατο, περαν του οτι ειναι γενικο δηλητηριο για τον οργανισμο. Με περιστασιακη χρηση ενος χαπιου μονο ωφελος μπορω να δω, οχι οτι το συνιστω σε καποιον, το αντιθετο μαλλιστα να μην δοκιμασει ποτε, αλλα ακομα και σε εξαρτηση το κοψιμο μαχαιρι στα οπιουχα, δεν μπορει να σε σκοτωσει σε σχεση με το αλκοολ ή τα ηρεμιστικα.

----------


## giorgos panou

Συγνωμη! πανω στην βιασυνη μου να το διαβασω καταλαβα λαθος.Νομιζα αλλο πραμα ,δεν καταλαβα αυτο που διευκρινιζεις τωρα. 
Ευχομαι ταχυαν αναρωσει και το καλητερο για εσενα.
Συγνωμη κι παλυ.

----------


## stefamw

> Συγνωμη! πανω στην βιασυνη μου να το διαβασω καταλαβα λαθος.Νομιζα αλλο πραμα ,δεν καταλαβα αυτο που διευκρινιζεις τωρα. 
> Ευχομαι ταχυαν αναρωσει και το καλητερο για εσενα.
> Συγνωμη κι παλυ.


Δεν πειραζει, απλα τα οπιουχα ειναι μεγαλο σκοτεινο τριπακι. Αναθεμα που τα δοκιμασα πρωτη φορα, θεωρουνται (Το τραμαλ) τα πιο ασθενη οπιοειδη για την ακριβεια και πρεπει και καλα να παρεις πολλα για να την ακουσεις αλλα δεν ισχυει. Σε παρθενο οργανισμο και με την θεραπευτικη δοση που σου εχει πει ο ιατρος μπορει να αλλαξει η διαθεση σου 360 μοιρες.. Φαντασου κατι οπως το ζαναξ που θεραπευει το αγχος μεσα σε μιση ωρα, ενα παρομοιο πραγμα να σου "θεραπευει" την καταθλιψη μεσα σε 1 ωρα, κανοντας το αλκοολ να φαινεται ενα τιποτα μπροστα σαυτα, χωρις καμια παρενεργεια, χωρις comedown, χωρις hangover.

Ειχε πεσει στο τραπεζι η προταση καποιου Ευρωπαικου ? Αμερικανικου ? Διεθνους τελος παντων οργανισμου φαρμακων να εγκρινουν την βουπρενορφινη ως φαρμακο που θεραπευει την καταθλιψη. Οπιοειδες και αυτο σαν το Trama, η μαρκα που κυκλοφορει στην Ελλαδα ειναι το Suboxone, (ως φαρμακο για την αντιμετωπιση σε εθισμου σε οπιουχα/οπιοειδη) οπου καθε δισκιο περιεχει και μια μικρη ποσοτητα ανταγωνιστων μεσα (αντιδοτο) ετσι ωστε να μην μπορεις να παρεις πολλα για να την "ακουσεις" αφου οσο πιο πολλα θα παιρνεις τοσο πιο πολυ θα αναιρειται η δραση του.
Τελικα η προταση απορριφθηκε. Και αυτο γιατι θελουν οι μεγαλες βιομηχανιες τα SSRI να πουλανε, μεγαλα τα κερδη με πολλες εταιριες στο παιχνιδι με ποσοστο επιτυχιας, ουτε 30%.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Δεν πειραζει, απλα τα οπιουχα ειναι μεγαλο σκοτεινο τριπακι. Αναθεμα που τα δοκιμασα πρωτη φορα, θεωρουνται (Το τραμαλ) τα πιο ασθενη οπιοειδη για την ακριβεια και πρεπει και καλα να παρεις πολλα για να την ακουσεις αλλα δεν ισχυει. Σε παρθενο οργανισμο και με την θεραπευτικη δοση που σου εχει πει ο ιατρος μπορει να αλλαξει η διαθεση σου 360 μοιρες.. Φαντασου κατι οπως το ζαναξ που θεραπευει το αγχος μεσα σε μιση ωρα, ενα παρομοιο πραγμα να σου "θεραπευει" την καταθλιψη μεσα σε 1 ωρα, κανοντας το αλκοολ να φαινεται ενα τιποτα μπροστα σαυτα, χωρις καμια παρενεργεια, χωρις comedown, χωρις hangover.
> 
> Ειχε πεσει στο τραπεζι η προταση καποιου Ευρωπαικου ? Αμερικανικου ? Διεθνους τελος παντων οργανισμου φαρμακων να εγκρινουν την βουπρενορφινη ως φαρμακο που θεραπευει την καταθλιψη. Οπιοειδες και αυτο σαν το Trama, η μαρκα που κυκλοφορει στην Ελλαδα ειναι το Suboxone, (ως φαρμακο για την αντιμετωπιση σε εθισμου σε οπιουχα/οπιοειδη) οπου καθε δισκιο περιεχει και μια μικρη ποσοτητα ανταγωνιστων μεσα (αντιδοτο) ετσι ωστε να μην μπορεις να παρεις πολλα για να την "ακουσεις" αφου οσο πιο πολλα θα παιρνεις τοσο πιο πολυ θα αναιρειται η δραση του.
> Τελικα η προταση απορριφθηκε. Και αυτο γιατι θελουν οι μεγαλες βιομηχανιες τα SSRI να πουλανε, μεγαλα τα κερδη με πολλες εταιριες στο παιχνιδι με ποσοστο επιτυχιας, ουτε 30%.


 Sυμφωνω μαζι συο φιλε μου σχετικα με τα τραμαλ,και εγω την ειχα πατισει! Συγκεκριμενα δουλευα εκεινα τα χρονια στην μ.ανατολη και λογο του φοβου μου μην μπλεξω μην χασω το πασο και το διαβατηριο βρηκα αυτα,οπου ειναι παρα πολυ διαδεδομενα σε σχεση με αλλα οποιουχα εκει κατω, και επρεπε να παρω αρκετα θυμαμαι για να νιωσω κατις, το καλο ηταν οτι λογο του αγχους μου μην μπλεξω καταφερα να μην παρω τυποτα και εγινα καλα! απο το αγχος μην γινω ρεζιλι και μην μπω φυλακη εκει περα οπου μετα αντε βγαλε ακρη.
Οσο για τα σουμποτεξ & σουμποξολ εχω μια μικρη ενσταση στα γραπτα σου χωρις να θελω να καμω τον εξυπνο αλλα δυστυχως το ξερω το θεμα λογο του οτι ειμαι σε κρατικο προγραμμα εναντι των ναρκωτικων -με εντολη ανακριτη και εισαγγελια - ετσι χοριγουμε τα φαρμακα αυτα ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ!! κι για αυτο το γνωριζω . 
Η βουπρενορφινη ειναι ανταγωνιστης /συναγωνιστης της ηρωινης για αυτο και δεν μπορει ταυτοχρωνα να αναπτυχθει στους ιδιους υποδωχεις στον εγκεφαλο, αυτα στην Ελλαδα δυστυχως δεν ειναι ελευθερα με συνταγη δλδ οπως στην Γαλλια και σε πολλες αλλες χωρες,αποτελλεσμα να υπαρχουν με "μαυρο"τροπο εκτως προγραμματος και γινετε αυτο που αναφερεις πολυ σωστα με τα οικονομικα διαπλεκομενα κερδοι! Οσο για την αλλη ουσια οπου γραφεις υπαρχει μονο στο σουμποτεξ και ειναι 2μλ ναλαξονη οπου την βαζουν διοτις σε ενεσιμη μορφη δημιουργει ενα ειδος ασπιδας κατα την χρηση τους με αποτλλεσμα να μην υπαρχει αυτο το "φτιαξιμο" ο λογος ηταν οτι πολλα ατομα εκαναν ενδοφλεβια χρηση το φαρμακο αυτο κι επειδη υπηρχε δυνατο "φτιαξυμο" αλλα κι κυνδηνος εβγαλαν αυτο το χαπι, ειδαλλος η βουπρενορφινη στην αδεια την πρωτη που πειρε σαν πατεντα εγραφε οτι δεν υπαρχει υπερβολικη δωση παρα μονο παραταση σε χρονικο δυαστημα! αλλα δυστυχως δεν ειναι για ολους αυτο, προσωπικα δλδ δεν εχω αυτο το καλο αφου το συκοτι μου κανει αλλιωτικη μεταβολη της ουσιας και αποβαλλει πολυ ευκολα την παραπανω ποσωτης, ετσι προσωπικα χανω αυτο το προνομοιο και μεχρι να με πιστεψουν οι γιατροι εγινα πολλες φορες πειραματοζωο! 
Παντος οτι καταφερες να μην εχεις αναγκη πλεον αυτα τα φαρμακα ειναι και νικη δικη σου αλλα και ανδρικη μαγκια ! μπραβω σου και ευχομαι παντα υγεια, διοτις τα οποιουχα εχουν το κακο οτι μερικες φορες δημιουργουν παυσιπονη δραση οχι μονο στις ορθωπεδικες παθησεις και πονους αλλα και στους ψυχικους πονους!! για αυτο και ειναι τοσο εξαρτησιογονα .

----------


## stefamw

> Sυμφωνω μαζι συο φιλε μου σχετικα με τα τραμαλ,και εγω την ειχα πατισει! Συγκεκριμενα δουλευα εκεινα τα χρονια στην μ.ανατολη και λογο του φοβου μου μην μπλεξω μην χασω το πασο και το διαβατηριο βρηκα αυτα,οπου ειναι παρα πολυ διαδεδομενα σε σχεση με αλλα οποιουχα εκει κατω, και επρεπε να παρω αρκετα θυμαμαι για να νιωσω κατις, το καλο ηταν οτι λογο του αγχους μου μην μπλεξω καταφερα να μην παρω τυποτα και εγινα καλα! απο το αγχος μην γινω ρεζιλι και μην μπω φυλακη εκει περα οπου μετα αντε βγαλε ακρη.
> Οσο για τα σουμποτεξ & σουμποξολ εχω μια μικρη ενσταση στα γραπτα σου χωρις να θελω να καμω τον εξυπνο αλλα δυστυχως το ξερω το θεμα λογο του οτι ειμαι σε κρατικο προγραμμα εναντι των ναρκωτικων -με εντολη ανακριτη και εισαγγελια - ετσι χοριγουμε τα φαρμακα αυτα ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ!! κι για αυτο το γνωριζω . 
> Η βουπρενορφινη ειναι ανταγωνιστης /συναγωνιστης της ηρωινης για αυτο και δεν μπορει ταυτοχρωνα να αναπτυχθει στους ιδιους υποδωχεις στον εγκεφαλο, αυτα στην Ελλαδα δυστυχως δεν ειναι ελευθερα με συνταγη δλδ οπως στην Γαλλια και σε πολλες αλλες χωρες,αποτελλεσμα να υπαρχουν με "μαυρο"τροπο εκτως προγραμματος και γινετε αυτο που αναφερεις πολυ σωστα με τα οικονομικα διαπλεκομενα κερδοι! Οσο για την αλλη ουσια οπου γραφεις υπαρχει μονο στο σουμποτεξ και ειναι 2μλ ναλαξονη οπου την βαζουν διοτις σε ενεσιμη μορφη δημιουργει ενα ειδος ασπιδας κατα την χρηση τους με αποτλλεσμα να μην υπαρχει αυτο το "φτιαξιμο" ο λογος ηταν οτι πολλα ατομα εκαναν ενδοφλεβια χρηση το φαρμακο αυτο κι επειδη υπηρχε δυνατο "φτιαξυμο" αλλα κι κυνδηνος εβγαλαν αυτο το χαπι, ειδαλλος η βουπρενορφινη στην αδεια την πρωτη που πειρε σαν πατεντα εγραφε οτι δεν υπαρχει υπερβολικη δωση παρα μονο παραταση σε χρονικο δυαστημα! αλλα δυστυχως δεν ειναι για ολους αυτο, προσωπικα δλδ δεν εχω αυτο το καλο αφου το συκοτι μου κανει αλλιωτικη μεταβολη της ουσιας και αποβαλλει πολυ ευκολα την παραπανω ποσωτης, ετσι προσωπικα χανω αυτο το προνομοιο και μεχρι να με πιστεψουν οι γιατροι εγινα πολλες φορες πειραματοζωο! 
> Παντος οτι καταφερες να μην εχεις αναγκη πλεον αυτα τα φαρμακα ειναι και νικη δικη σου αλλα και ανδρικη μαγκια ! μπραβω σου και ευχομαι παντα υγεια, διοτις τα οποιουχα εχουν το κακο οτι μερικες φορες δημιουργουν παυσιπονη δραση οχι μονο στις ορθωπεδικες παθησεις και πονους αλλα και στους ψυχικους πονους!! για αυτο και ειναι τοσο εξαρτησιογονα .


Nαι καταλαβαινω, ενα παυσιπονο τυπου depon ειναι για τον σωματικο πονο, ενας πασχοντας απο καταθλιψη ή γενικα που η ζωη το ειναι πανω κατω/πασχει απο ανηδονια, εχει τριπλο κινδυνο να εθιστει σε σχεση με καποιον που ολα του πανε οκ και το δοκιμαζει απο περιεργεια.

----------


## PostMortem

> Είναι πάρα πολλά που με έκαναν να καταλήξω ως εδώ και δεν ξέρω ούτε από που να αρχίσω ούτε αν έχει νόημα να τα πω όλα. Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι τι κάνω λάθος και καταλήγω μόνη. Κάποτε ήμουν υπέρ κοινωνική, μιλούσα σε άγνωστους, μου ήταν εύκολο να μιλάω γενικά με τους ανθρώπους, σε μεγάλους κύκλους. Πλέον δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τους ανθρώπους μέσα σε παρέες, αποδείχθηκε πως αν δεν κάνω εγώ το βήμα κανένας δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί να μου μιλήσει. Και είμαι άνθρωπος που δίνω χρόνο από τον χρόνο μου και την ενέργεια μου για να ασχοληθώ μαζί τους. Αλλά είδα ποσο εύκολο ήταν για αυτούς να είμαι δεύτερη επιλογή, πως καταβαθος ο μόνος λόγος που όταν έπαιρναν την απόφαση να μου μιλήσουν απλά κάτι ήθελαν, ή την βοήθεια μου ή την παρέα μου όταν δεν είχαν παρέα, όχι γιατί περνάνε ωραία μαζί μου και ενδιαφέρονται για εμένα. Και κουράστηκα να κάνω τον καραγκιόζη για να διασκεδάζουν, να είμαι εκεί για αυτούς και ποτέ κανείς για εμένα, να ενδιαφέρομαι αν είναι καλά, και κανένας να μην νοιάζεται για εμένα. Και έκανα τις προσπάθειες μου να συνδεθώ με ανθρώπους πολλές φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια και απέτυχα. Πλέον δεν βγαίνω έξω και δεν έχω επαφή σχεδόν με κανέναν. Πιο παλιά δεν με πείραζε να είμαι μόνη. Τώρα όμως με πνίγει και δεν έχω το κουράγιο για τίποτα.


Καλησπέρα! Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα μιας και είμαι στην ίδια φάση. Θεωρώ ότι πάντα η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στην μέση.. και εμείς είμαστε λάθος σε κάποια πράγματα αλλά ίσως και οι άνθρωποι που είχες κοντά σου απλά να μην σου ταίριαζαν. Θεωρώ ότι απλά δεν έχεις γνωρίσει τους σωστούς ανθρώπους ακόμα. 

Αν θες στείλε μου πμ να το συζητήσουμε.

-Ζωη

----------

